# Ebay buying



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How do you lot tend to make offers on ebay? I've seen something hasn't got a buy now option and the starting bid is pretty low, it's got ages left and I can't be bothered to wait. I can guess what the item will probably go for anyway and it's only a low cost item. I don't wanna message the seller asking them to do a buy now option if they can't do that per the rules, which I must be honest, I'm not familiar with. I've got a figure in my head that I would be willing to spend, so I'll offer what i think is fair and below that. (I've thought of 3 amounts, one is what I want it for, 2nd is what I would think I'd get it for and the third is the most I'd pay so I would offer the 1st to start obviously. 

Do sellers get miffed with these offers usually? I'm pretty new to the whole ebay thing, although buying isn't something I'm worried about having negotiated a decent little discount on my car when i bought it.

ANy tips appreciated about how ebay differs!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

When i used to use Ebay as a seller, if i got a decent offer then i would think about it so try it :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Done :thumb: brabus pedals are mine


----------

